# critter nation pans



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Are the pans and shelves for the critter nation plastic or metel?


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

the pans are plastic, The shelf is plastic with metal holder(powder coated metal)

Showing the metal/plastic shelf









pans:


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

the shelves as well as the pans9full bottoms are plastic!!! What a rip off!! Maybe Ill reconsider my cage optioins...


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had no problems with it being plastic. It is really thick plastic and I think if it was metal it would be too heavy to pull out for cleaning. The bottom pan sits on top of metal wire so it's not just a plastic bottom or anything. Just what they live on is plastic.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

The pans on the CN are really nice. If they didn't bend a little it would be extremely difficult to get them in and out.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I love my fn has same designs the pans get chewed a bit if you have chewers but they still hold on  Also like ava says if they did not bend a bit may have a hard time getting them in and out if all metal.

but you can get metal pans for thee CN/FN here http://www.chinchilla.ca/items.php?ProductID=MW6000&Name=Cage Accessories&source=acces 

If your a person who likes stuffing to use as bedding.

And to me my FN is the best choice in price of cage from any other cage, so easy to clean no heavy lifting needed like a martins cage, no holes in plastic bottom of cage like those dang superpet cages, No escapes doors lock shut(if using a ferret nation and you do have small girls of course you need to mesh) No dang clip in levels like superpet cages.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

the pans i understnd but the plasctoc shelves is wht i think is bad. My girl is a major chewer so that would be gone in no time.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine chew also but never chewed the levels they are kind of covered by metal(the plastic goes into the metal case like) plus covering them with fleece/ or fabric of your choice they most likely will not bother at all (well mine do not) Mine did chew up the pans a bit but i think most people who own rats in FN/CN the pans get a bit nibbled on.

If you watch this video you kind of see how the shelf is made (mind the shaking camera lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ2CXOw8lJ4

From others owning a FN/CN i have yet to see any posts of shelfs being chewed up.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

The plastic on the shelf is just an insert on a metal frame. You usually cover it with fleece or liners. My girls are horrible destructive chewers and my cage is still in tact. They have chewed though a cage sitting on top of the CN before but haven't chewed up anything plastic in this cage. Except for the litter box of course haha


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Intersting...but from what i understand most ras still chew some of it?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

From the huge amount of people I've known with CN's I can't recall ever hearing anyone saying anything about it being chewed. Every now and then the pans get nibbled but not damaged and I don't think I've heard anything more.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually had to get NEW metal bass pans for my FN, because my girls chewed clean through it. It was quite the scare because The cages are separate because I have un-fixed boys in the bottom.

My girls are in their own CN now.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine had nibbled on the pans a bit but they are VERY sturdy plastic. I replaced the bottom pans with coroplast because the edges were too thick to clip fleece down to. The shelves have a metal sort of frame with a plastic shelf that slides into the corners so you can remove/replace it if necessary, but I haven't had my rats do anything more than nibble on the corners a bit


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiko said:


> I actually had to get NEW metal bass pans for my FN, because my girls chewed clean through it. It was quite the scare because The cages are separate because I have un-fixed boys in the bottom.
> 
> My girls are in their own CN now.


Oh man those are some strong chewers! They must have really wanted to boys haha


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so confused. If I spend the money I wnt it to last obviosuly and my girl is determined and proffesional chewer lol


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I have had my ferret nation's since 2008/2009 and they still look new other then a bit of chewing on the bottom pans. But i am glad i went with that cage and not wasted my money on a plastic bottom cage(although i did have a super pet one that did get chewed up where they got out  ) and for me i can not stand the look of a martins cage lol plus heavy to lift and clean i mean the size i would need.

To me i say the money is well spent for midwest cages.

Good luck witch ever you buy 

And like said to rest assure your self you can get the metal pan inserts for the bottom too,


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Do they also sell pans for the upper shelf with the ramp cut out part? I couldn't see that on their website.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not too sure, you would have to email and ask as i never bought any but i herd others did before.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i think the ones they sell on there are are the ones with the scored corner that you can still snap out if you wanted to put it in the middle


----------

